# Piranha vs cichlids vs others



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

ok, i have my Ps now, im expecting a more aggresive creature that chases you wherever.... but they wont even eat for 3days now, i want them to remember my face and not hide for all eternity.....

VS (Pros Cons)

about cichlids... do you think they are better and more aggresive type? and more fun to take care with?

do you have both? what do you like better man?

VS (Pros Cons)

other exotic fishes (i know that cichlids are not exotic) that eats small fishes that are more aggressive? why? Pro's Cons...

**i want a fish that is aggresive and eats small fishes and not shy at all instead chasing you wherever you go...

***not that i dont want my Ps, trust me, im wanting them more and more each day, i just want some opinions on other fish species..


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

How long have you had them for?


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

you need to let the piranhas adjust to there new homes...it is going to take a while for them to start coming out from hiding...if u want a more agressive fish i would go with a chiclid....imo they are more agressive than piranhas(reds)


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah, if you want a piranha like that.. your best bet is a serra that you know is aggressive (seeing it in person or the owner of a fish store vouching)


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i would say cichlids are more territorial but less piscvorious, and i dunno bout the others, i like hujuta gar, theyll eat fish, but they wont chase u.

BTW: wudda mean bout "exotic"


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I picked up a Rhom based on how it was acting at the LFS. He seems very mean and not shy at all.

But I feel you man. I come from snake heads and Oscars. I was looking forward to getting some mean ass RBP's. Turns out they are not that mean at all and Just like to eat and Hide. I no longer have them and got the Rhom and am much happier now. He comes to the glass when I walk in the room and chases my finger. Kinda like a Oscar IMO.

My 18" Redline snake head was the only fish I have ever had that I was scared to put my hand in the tank though. That thing tried to eat my cat all the time.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

piranhas are skittish by nature. you would be better off with some sort of cichlid. my gf had a red devil that was an absolute monster. it ate any fish you put in the tank that it could gulp and would attack and follow you through the glass anytime you approached the tank. the bad part about cichlids is that a lot of them are sand/gravel movers and they will redecorate the tank the way they like and most of the time that means an ugly a** environment.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Genin said:


> piranhas are skittish by nature. you would be better off with some sort of cichlid. my gf had a red devil that was an absolute monster. it ate any fish you put in the tank that it could gulp and would attack and follow you through the glass anytime you approached the tank. *the bad part about cichlids is that a lot of them are sand/gravel movers and they will redecorate the tank the way they like and most of the time that means an ugly a** environment.*
> [snapback]1057647[/snapback]​


very true, the ruin nice tank setups


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Get an Elong :nod:


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

spec-v said:


> Get an Elong :nod:
> [snapback]1057775[/snapback]​


yes, elongs are known to be fairly bad ass, but they need large tanks


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

if you think ciclids are aggressive put one in with my rhom...if you crave constant attention from your fish get a common oscar they beg for food


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i think its best to have lots of tanks with all different species.Piranhas good for ripping things apart and flash teeth.Cichlids are active and enjoy human company.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

my dads now has two small oscars in his cichlid tank and they are cool, the finger chase and are always at the front of the tank when someone walks past.


----------



## vinnielatino (Mar 23, 2005)

i have both piranha and cyclids, the cyclids are much more active and courious, less skitish and its true about the aquascape in you tank but i rather like that they can dig alot so there's a lot of small mountains in the tank. looks cool to me. but i just love my piranha's i recently moved them to a 390 liter tank (about 115 gl ithink) and there lovin it. they range in size from 2-3 " and they got used to me a lot. they come up to the glass and not really chase my finger but when i put it up the glass they all kind a hover around it very cool. and the feedings are very cool. i like p's better then cyclids but hey thats just me!


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

or go saltwater and buy a shark maybe


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

piranhas go in with their teeth, and generaly do it in 'pounces', short sharp birsts.

Some cichlids can wiggle at the glass of your tank until you move away.

It depends what you mean by aggressive.... do you want Lenox Lewis who only fights under circumstances and does it well, or do you want a big black moma from the ghetto with tons of attitude, big mouth, but no real clout...


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

tnx for the replies, you really had me thinking, i love my Ps, but they keep on hiding and that annoys me... i had them for only 3days now, i hope they get along with me as time passes by, everyday i sat with them for 30min noon and 30mins at night, just so they can remember my face....

on the other hand, i think i wanna buy some cyclids, i think that would keep me occupied when my Ps keep on hiding..


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

get firemouth cichlids, they look like piranhas with theyre red chests and aggressive behavious, your p's will run along side them no problem if you dont get too many. mines still going strong, she had a few bites tot he face but its because she is trying to get up the pecking order, i think shes second in line to jack, and jack loves her


----------

